# Missleading Stennaline Advert



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Stenna Line are currently advertising Motorhomes charged at Car rate for Harwich/Hook....After lengthy waits on the phone chasing this price(having been unsuccessful on line booking), I have been informed this has to be Return Crossings. It would save a lot of agro' and wasted time if this were mentioned in the advert.
We are doing a round trip, out via the tunnel and wending our way up to the Floriade in Holland before taking the H/H ferry back.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

We are doing the same trip in reverse in March/April. Stenna charged us £165 to the Hook overnight - cabin and breakfast. The tunnel was £65 to come back. Tesco vouchers helped out though :wink:


----------

